# Why isnt anyone asking questions?



## MooSlim420 (Nov 16, 2017)

This Hobostobe shit is pretty weird. I have 2 major questions that I can't seem to get an answer to. 1) where is the newspaper article. There are Many articles of other people who lost their lives in and around Baltimore in similar circumstances and they have a newspaper article yet this stobe thing still has nothing. 2) why does his obituary say he passed away in Denver Colorado

I never met this dude but was a huge fan and I really want some answers to this whole thing. Right now the only information out there is from friends and family but the story should be easily verifiable and it is not


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 16, 2017)

We already have a thread in the Obituary section discussing Stobe.

It might be a better place to receive some answers/closure than the General Banter section. You can find it Here


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 16, 2017)

any further questions should be directed to the thread pointed out above. closing thread.


----------

